# Pictures of our Trip to Morritt's Grand Cayman



## marcmuff (Apr 5, 2008)

I finally got all of my pictures on webshots (sorted into 9 albums) and with captions.  Click on the webshots link below.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 6, 2008)

*Makes you wonder*

Thanks for the pics - it looks like you had a great time.  We own at Morritts and I always wonder sometimes why people do not like the place.  We love the east end and it is such a beautiful island.  When I see pics like this, I wonder why the units are selling for so little on e-bay.  Anyway thanks for sharing....

PS - hopefully you did not buy any Morritts timeshare while you were there, I know it is tempting, but they are so cheap resale!


----------



## nerodog (Apr 6, 2008)

lovely pix.. thanks for sharing.. I cant wait to go !!!


----------



## tomlucy74 (Apr 6, 2008)

*First Time in GC*

Hi, Great pictures!

This will be the first time staying in GC, we are staying at the Morritts Tortuga. Can you give us information on what companies to deal with or not when it comes to activities.

We would like to do the following:

Stingray City
Snorking trip
Horseback riding
Kyacking

Also any restaurants you would recommend or not.  We are going the first week in June 08.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## escargot (Apr 6, 2008)

tomlucy.. here is the kayak group near Morritt's...

http://www.caymankayaks.com/index.htm


----------



## marcmuff (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, We loved this Bio-bay tour.  We went on a Monday.  We got reservations before we left home.  They take your Credit Card Number to hold the reservation, but don't charge you until you check in.
http://www.caymankayaks.com/bio-baytour.html

We booked the stingray snorkel trip and sunset sail at the Red Sail Dive Shop by the beach (a few steps from our patio).  We got a discount from Morritt's on both of them.  We did the stingray snorkel trip Tuesday morning and the sunset sail Tuesday afternoon.  Same boat - same crew - they just changed their clothes.  LOL.  We did go back to Morritt's in between to rest a little and change our clothes.

My daughter wanted to go horseback riding, but never did.  There was a coupon in at least one of the free books for that, but we didn't use it.  I can dig it out if you want me to.  

The Queen Elizabeth Botannic Barden was beautiful.  You just drive there and pay $10.00 per person (adults).  Free Parking.

We booked our fishing trip (for Wednesday a.m.) with our resort representative at the sales office.  They tell you his/her name when you check in--even a picture of him on our paper.  

I'm glad we booked all of our "on the water" trips at the beginning of the week because it got stormy Wednesday afternoon and really windy the rest of the week.  

My daughter and SIL went on the submarine dive on Friday, but I had done it in Maui (same company) so didn't go again.  They made those reservations with our resort rep as well.

We drove to Georgetown Sunday and thought that, because there weren't any cruise ships that day, it would be a good day to go.  We knew the grocery stores were closed on Sunday, but didn't realize most of the downtown shops were closed too.  We found the Turtle Farm and that was open so we toured that and then went by "Hell" and took pictures, but the post office and gift shop were closed.  There was a Diver's Supply Store and a Cigar Store in the same shopping complex (near 7-mile beach, I think) that were open on Sunday--daughter bought snorkel and mask and I bought a Barefoot Man CD at the Dive Store.  SIL bought cigars at the Cigar Store (Yukky) LOL.

We didn't get to see the Barefoot Man at the Reef.  We asked there early in the week when he would be there and they said "Tuesday and Thursday" but he wasn't there Thursday when we planned to go, so we missed him.

We liked the food at Kaibo Bar and Grill--didn't eat at Rum Point.  Food at "Over the Edge" was pretty good--depending on what you order.  We didn't eat at any restaurants at Morritt's--had appetizers at Mimi's dock bar once--very good.  We cooked in our unit several times, and of course we had the barracuda and conch fritters Captain Neville (from our fishing trip) prepared in our kitchen.  We had snacks at Hard Rock a couple of times, but didn't eat anywhere else in Georgetown.


----------



## hofftkmn (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you owners at Morritts or were you able to get discounts through "the rep at the sales office" without being owners?



marcmuff said:


> We booked our fishing trip (for Wednesday a.m.) with our resort representative at the sales office.  They tell you his/her name when you check in--even a picture of him on our paper.
> 
> My daughter and SIL went on the submarine dive on Friday, but I had done it in Maui (same company) so didn't go again.  They made those reservations with our resort rep as well.


----------



## tomlucy74 (Apr 7, 2008)

We are not owners, we exchanged our Gold Crown Florida property for Morritts Tortuga Club.  Thanks for all the information, we can't wait to get there!  If you think of any inside information, tips, etc, please pass them along.  Thanks!


----------



## marcmuff (Apr 7, 2008)

We are not owners.  I reserved our week from a bulk spacebank they did a couple of years ago.   

Morritt's had an orientation on Monday and after that we went to the sales office and (signed his book and waited awhile) talked to our resort representative.  He gave us the discount coupon(s).  When we were signing up (paying) in the Red Sail Dive Shop there was a question whether we could get both tours on discount and the lady said "Yes".   I just looked it up and it was $150 for 2 people for two tours.  The other couple paid the same.  The credit card was charged to Tortuga Divers LTD.

About the fishing trip, the resort rep made the reservation and we paid (cash only) after the Captain finished cooking the fish/conch.  It was $125 per person--probably no discount there??  

I had never been ocean fishing before, mainly because of motion sickness fears.  I wore the wrist bands and took two Bonine and was only a little queasy early on.  Of course getting up so early might have had something to do with that.  Normally I go to bed from 2 to 4 a.m. and sleep until noon or later.  LOL.  Catching the barracuda was great, but I was more impressed when the captain went diving and brought up 3 conch (konk).  

We had already been to the Turtle Farm when we talked to our rep, but I guess we could have had a discount on the higher priced ticket.  We only took the basic tour (4 for $36.00).  I took some pictures of the other part where you actually get in with the turtles, but we didn't do that.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Did your US cellphones work on Grand cayman?  did you have internet access? We're going in May and just started thinking about details


----------



## marcmuff (Apr 7, 2008)

We didn't even consider using our cell phones there.  My son-in-law called to the US several times and the calls were $1.12 (7 calls); $1.00 (2 calls); $2.25 (1 call); $4.00 (1 call) and $3.00 (2 calls).  Local calls were 75 cents. 

Our total utility bill was $70.50.  We didn't use the AC much--it was pretty cool at night and some days.


----------



## Kola (Apr 10, 2008)

pharmgirl said:


> Did your US cellphones work on Grand cayman?  did you have internet access? We're going in May and just started thinking about details



Morritts Grand has computer room with internet, reasonably priced depending is you are owner or guest. 

K.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 11, 2008)

We brought our lap top and were able to connect in our room. we were in the Morritt's Grand.
The rate was $10 for a 24 hour period. You don't have to sign up for consectutive days. 
We were there for 2 weeks and used it for 10 days....    
Muriel, you got off easy with your utility bill....ours was $283.25 ( for 2 weeks) & we had an additional $100. internet charge as we hooked up for 10 days. We kept our air conditioner set at 78 - 80 degrees. I never did use the dishwasher.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 11, 2008)

Harmina said:


> Muriel, you got off easy with your utility bill....ours was $283.25 ( for 2 weeks) & we had an additional $100. internet charge as we hooked up for 10 days. We kept our air conditioner set at 78 - 80 degrees. I never did use the dishwasher.




Does this mean that you have to pay an extra charge for utility usage at Morritt's?  That seems pretty outrageous.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 11, 2008)

Correction....our total bill at the end of the 2 week period was $383.25
I forgot Morritt's charges  $10 per day resort tax.
So our utility bill wasn't what I had originally quoted.
Our resort tax fee was $140., our internet service for 10 days usage was $100. 
Our utility bill for the 2 week period was $143.25.....works out pretty much the same as Muriel paid. 
We didn't charge any other charges to our unit.


----------

